# Question?



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a bear shoulder mount,was wondering once it was finished can the 
eye set be changed or am I stuck with the way it is?

It took longer than expected for the taxidermist to complete it and when i got it back it looked good,plus the excitement of just getting it back,I guess, but now the more i look at it i don't like them.

They are red, seem s crosseyed and seem kinda big for a bears eyes.The taxidermist I used can not be contacted and I have heard he got out of the buisiness.

Thanks


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes they can be fixed but it is tricky. If it really bothers you, it doesn't cost anything to take it to another taxidermist and get a price quote from him, except a little gas money. Good Luck!


----------

